# Captiva/Surf Fishing Newbie



## law7 (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be in Captiva next week and plan on doing some fishing. I bass fish and really know nothing about surf fishing. I will be renting rods from The Bait Box. I was just wondering what bait should I use or areas that are productive in Captiva. I've heard that Redfish pass is good and will be trying that but I just really need any tips or pointers because like I said I'm a complete rookie when it comes to this kind of fishing. Thanks:fishing:


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

theirs hundreds of posts asking the same thing as you, skim through the board and check the opinions. good luck


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Paging SnookMook...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup...snookmook will probably chime in and give you some tips. Welcome to the family!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SnookMook in the house. LOL

This time of year the snook are already running in Redfish Pass. Live shrimp freelined with a small split shot about 18 inches up from the bait will do the trick. If you can cast net scaled sardines even better. Bait box from time to time will have pinfish and grunts. They're just as good. Freeline baitfish though.

Those rigs will get you snook, redfish, mangrove snapper, whiting, black drum, sheepies, pompano, jacks, ladyfish, the whole ticket there this time of year.

As far as artificials go, try white buck tail jigs, DOA shrimp, Berkley Gulp shrimp or crabs and the MirrOlure MirrOdine in #18, #21, or #49 color. 

Work the end of the jetty by the golf course and the rock piles looking due north. Also do not neglect the seawall looking back northeast for grouper, mangrove snapper, sheepshead, and big white/keywest grunts.

Spanish macks, ladyfish, bluefish, and jack crevalle will cruise the beach as well. Spoons, plugs and such will catch them.

This is great time of year to be there. My buddy Dave Torrance, a guide down there, does the reports for the Bait Box. I'm going down myself this weekend for three days and then for a whole week like I do every year third week of May. Then it's back for a week in the fall. 

I love it down there. 

Good luck and shoot me an email if you need more info. 

[email protected]


----------



## law7 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Is Jensens Marina pretty good to deal with as far as bait and such?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Jensen's is good. They have decent boat rentals there and a few decent guides. 

They're shrimp is okay if you go early. Later on in the day all that is left is dink shrimp. 

A better bait shop for shrimp is at Castaway's Marina/Bait Shop. Call ahead though to make sure they have shrimp and are open. 

When they have shrimp they are much better and bigger. Definitely better for big snook and redfish.

Castaways is at Blind Pass at the very northern tip of Sanibel just before you cross over to Captiva.

Where you staying at down there? That is important as unless your staying at South Seas, you have to walk down to Redfish Pass from the last public access and it's a good walk. You want to travel light.


----------



## law7 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was looking on google earth about where to park and didn't really see anything. Where would the closest parking lot be? How is the D. Darling park? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Ding is great. You want to fish the culverts that run under the road. Work the eddies of the current flow for snook and redfish. Live shrimp will do the trick.

As far as Captiva if you can't get into South Seas, the closest place to park is at the public access beach as the end of the road that leads up to entrance of South Seas. Like I said if you park there, it's a good haul. Good 1/2 mile to 3/4's in my best estimate. Needless to say, it's a good haul with a small bait bucket and a few dozen shrimp, along with a few rods, and a fanny pack. Only way to do it. 

Another place to fish, is Blind Pass Jetty at the crossover between Sanibel and Captiva. No flow there right now, but the jetty still produces quality fish.


----------



## soundlab1 (May 11, 2008)

*Sanibel or bust!*

Heading to Sanibel in a few weeks from Michigan. Bringing my own gear. I fish avidly in the great lakes for Salmon and musky. I'm a rooky when it comes to salt-water. ANyways, I want to try surf casting for Snook, pompanos, shark. Want to fish both live bait and lures. I was going to try sight-casting DOA shrimp, live pilchards, Mirrolures and spoons for the snook. And soaking cutbait for shark. Anybody recommend some good spots? Also can anybody recommend a rig to fish the live pilchards? I've never done this, but I was thinking a small egg sinker (1/4 oz), barrel swivel and a hook (what size should I use?). Also I have a couple spinning rods that I want to spool up with 200 yards of 10 lb Fireline. And for the big game rod, I'm using an ABU 7000 with 300 yards of 20lb mono with an 8'6" trolling rod. Will this gear work for what I'm going after?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

soundlab said:


> Heading to Sanibel in a few weeks from Michigan. Bringing my own gear. I fish avidly in the great lakes for Salmon and musky. I'm a rooky when it comes to salt-water. ANyways, I want to try surf casting for Snook, pompanos, shark. Want to fish both live bait and lures. I was going to try sight-casting DOA shrimp, live pilchards, Mirrolures and spoons for the snook. And soaking cutbait for shark. Anybody recommend some good spots? Also can anybody recommend a rig to fish the live pilchards? I've never done this, but I was thinking a small egg sinker (1/4 oz), barrel swivel and a hook (what size should I use?). Also I have a couple spinning rods that I want to spool up with 200 yards of 10 lb Fireline. And for the big game rod, I'm using an ABU 7000 with 300 yards of 20lb mono with an 8'6" trolling rod. Will this gear work for what I'm going after?


Go a little North to Captiva, rent a kayak and go to "The Doughnut" or the unnamed bar in the pic. The Snook were tearing me up about one month ago when I was down there. Just free lining live baits up against the bushes sticking out of the water...crazy fishing, fo' sho' 










Skunk


----------

